# Fondue without alcohol?



## Kris61 (Dec 31, 2007)

My husband can't have alcohol, but I would love to make a cheese fondue for New Years dinner!  The fondue we always had in the past contained Emmentaler, Gruyere, kirsch and white wine.  Any ideas?  thanks so much!

Kris in Iowa


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2007)

That may be difficult.  The wine keeps the cheese smooth and fluid.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2007)

Alcohol free wine.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 31, 2007)

This one is from Emeril. Note the top sentence is feeding children or whatever, he says to sub with cider
Garlicky Cheese Fondue Recipe: Recipes: Food Network

Cooking: Fondue - Non Alcoholic - Cooking tips: Fondue, Non Alcoholic


----------



## Dodi (Dec 31, 2007)

My grandmother use to make this fondue for the children, and it was very nice.

Method one


1 garlic clove, halved crosswise
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 lb Emmental cheese, coarsely grated (2 cups)
1/2 lb Gruyère , coarsely grated (2 cups)
6 tbsp double cream
11/2 glass milk

Rub a pot with cut sides of garlic
Heat the pot, then add the cheese cubes
When it start melting add 1/2 of the double cream add the milk slowly  stirring constantly and finish with the rest of the milk where you have  
stir the cornstarch
Bring fondue to a simmer and cook, stirring, until thickened, 5 to 8 minutes.

Method 2


You can also replace the white vine with 1 tbsp white vinegar and add water, to make for the quantity of white wine you should use in your recipe


----------

